# Pyrethrum Bomb in Mite Wars 2009 Help!



## Danksterz101 (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm going to use this pyrethrum TR bomb today that I got from the local grow shop. I need to switch things up from the neem that the mites have probably developed a resistance to. I started seeing mite damage in the leaves yesterday. I usually dunk them in a 10 gal. garbage can full of the neem solution so I don't have to spray every single leaf down over and under. Considering I have a lot of plants, spraying and dunking just takes too much time. I wonder if I can get get a fog maching that will release the miticide, pesticide, or fungicide in the room. That would be great. I never used one of these bombs so please give me any tips or advice you might have before I do it. Thanks.


----------



## Danksterz101 (Jan 2, 2009)

I was looking to find out stuff like can keep circulation fans running? My circulation fan stays on constantly. The instructions on the can says to keep away from electrical appliances that cycle on and off. I don't think the fan would create an arc to spark the extremely flammable fog, but just wanted to make sure. I also figured the high velocity floor far would blow the fog around everywhere, cover more area, and keep air movement so there no mold growing. I know to shut of ventilation fans like intake and exhaust.  How high from the canopy should I put the can?  Someone please help if you have any experience or knowledge with this. Thanks Again.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 2, 2009)

Shut everything off, no circ fans and no lightsThen set the bomb. I usually leave it for 6 hours. Then go in carefully(cover your mouth with something) turn on exhaust fans and circ fans. 
The fog will fill the room and get into the cracks and crevices, you dont need to worry about moving air.
I usually just set the fogger on top of my light hood, but if your room is not big enough just set it on something that is higher than the top of the canopy.
I was a little nervous with my first one too, but it really not that big of a deal.
Just DONT breath it, makes ya sick.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 2, 2009)

One more thing, when you set the  bomb it shoots off to the side a little. Make sure its not aimed toward your face. you will see when you push down the tab.


----------



## dank.bud76 (Jan 2, 2009)

does tobacco not do the trick?  try taking a few cigarettes per 1qt of water and soak them for a day or so, kinda like making a tobacco tea.  if you need a lot maybe just throw a bunch of cigs in a 5 gal bucket.  don't drink that stuff though, spray it on your stuff and watch spiters, chiggers, ants and just about everything else die.  Spray it all over and far as I can tell it's not harmful nor does it add anything to the smoke.  but it'll kill most pests.  something passed to me by a more experienced grower


----------



## mendo local (Jan 2, 2009)

tobacco works as a detterant not as a killer


----------



## 215zealot (Jan 2, 2009)

I hear contradicting things about using tobbaco.  I certainly wouldnt use commercial cigerettes either because your soaking all those chemicals into your plants too.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 2, 2009)

There are alot of things you can use to smother and choke mites out, but there are very few that actually eliminate all stages of mite growth. Personally in the past i used the py bombs and all the other bombs on the market. Nothing was 100%. Then I tried Avid. and havent had mites in years.


----------



## Danksterz101 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks mendo! Amazing how I posted this question for like 10 grow forums and you were the only one with a good reply. Mad props. I also kinda answered my own question with the circulation fans after finding an online version of Jorge Cervantes' Indoor Marijuana Horticulture book. I was wondering how long I should leave the HIDs off after bombing. I usually leave the light off at lease 6hrs after a neem treatment, but that's oil based. I am still in veg cycle and suspending the can with a piece of wire from the ceiling about a couple of inches above the canopy. Should I go higher to get more coverage? The room is packed to the brim and has an area of about 150 to 200 sq. ft.

I heard about the Avid stuff and want to try it soon. I hear a lot of good things about it and for 100 bucks per 8oz. container it better be all they say and more. The only bad thing I heard is that Avid is unnatural and synthetic but if these mites are still persistent I will be forced to get some of that and SM-90, which I hear also works wonders. What about those sticky strips that some growers swear buy?


----------



## Danksterz101 (Jan 4, 2009)

Also spraying every leaf and stem of 150 plants over and under can be pretty tedious and time consuming. Is there a way I can make things easier by maybe by buying a fogger machine and putting that avid stuff or neem solutions in? Thanks again.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

Be careful using Avid. I just finally broke down after a long war with mites. I tried ten different things in rotation (foogers, soaps, and sprays). I would think I had the litlle suckers gone and then bang, there back. I hope this Avid is a like dropping a nuke. I know I had to wear a mask, goggles, and gloves. Turned my exhaust fan on, Imemdiately stripped down and changed after, then left the house for the day.


----------

